# Travel Anywhere Setup



## Pacific Northwest Doug (May 22, 2016)

We just purchased a feldgrind travel grinder to enhance our coffee making while traveling. We use an MSR Mugmate inserted directly into a coffee cup to reduce the amount of equipment we need. We have a small and very portable Bodum electric teakettle for boiling water where there is household current, and an MSR Reactor backpacking stove where there isn't. We are using Kleen Kanteen insulated cups with lids. They work great for ice water when we have ice, coffee anywhere, and our 151 proof rum with sorrel tea, lime and raw sugar in camp at night up in the mountains. Our feldgrind will always travel with us also except for while backpacking. When backpacking we pre-grind our coffee and use a Food Saver to vacuum seal the grounds. Our equipment, other than the Food Saver and MSR Reactor stove, fits in our carry-on luggage.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Nice, I'm a simple aeropress for camping, have given up on grinding fresh since running around after a 1 year old started. We're normally cycle touring so more space for stuff and weight carrying ability over backpacking. We can live without great coffee for a couple of weeks whilst on holiday, only need to best your average French café, which really isn't hard!


----------

